
Controversial deepfake app DeepNude shuts down hours after being exposed - malmaud
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/27/18761496/deepnude-shuts-down-deepfake-nude-ai-app-women
======
sudha73
DeepNude App is offline after Developers pull plugs
[https://technoidhub.com/games/deepnude-app-is-offline-
after-...](https://technoidhub.com/games/deepnude-app-is-offline-after-
developers-pull-plugs/16597/)

